# The duke DP traps?



## Skinner712 (Jan 7, 2012)

I am looking at ordering some of the Duke DP traps and would like to see what others think about them? I have watched some on YouTube about them and they look easy to set. And form what I can teal they use marshmallow most of the time.

I have use marshmallows some in box traps before and had good luck with them.


----------



## Mick105 (Jan 6, 2012)

I have 1/2 doz. of them and love them. They were kinda hard to set at first but now that they are worn in it quite easy by hand. I made up a tool to help which I still use from time to time. A marshmellow fits perfectly under the trigger and can't be removed without tripping it. Mice can get in and eat the marshmellow so when you check your trap make sure and look to see that it still has bait. I will use them before I got to the leg holds. I dont think you will be dissappointed.


----------



## Skinner712 (Jan 7, 2012)

Mick105 thanks I thank I will order a doz of them thin.


----------



## Mick105 (Jan 6, 2012)

Skinner, I use the recipe from my post about the best raccoon bait along with the marshmellow. I put the mellow under the trigger and set the trap. I then drizzle the grease over top the trap and a little on the ground around the set. I put a stick with the grease on it in a nearby tree (about 4-5ft) before I leave.


----------



## Skinner712 (Jan 7, 2012)

Ok thanks guys. I seen where someone on YouTube painted them white so the raccoon can see them batter. Is this something that sounds ok to do? Or will it even make a difference?


----------



## Skinner712 (Jan 7, 2012)

Any info on painting them white?


----------



## Mick105 (Jan 6, 2012)

I dont think it would hurt your chances or the traps. I know of guys who paint the conibears. The concept makes sense but I cant say whether or not your success rate will go up or down. Maybe paint 6 white and compare the results. One thing to keep in mind and I am not sure about the area you trap but where I am trap thieves can be a problem. Painting the traps white will make it easier for others to see too. If you do test the white traps against the unpainted let me know your results please.


----------



## On a call (Mar 3, 2010)

_The purpose for painting it, is that raccoon like to investigate things out of the normal. When they see a white egg they check it out. _

_That was and is the thinking...the down side is that it also attracts humans and so lost traps might happen. So I would not use it off a the road at a creek._

_Another way to prevent lost bait and also use the white color is to use a white styrofoam cup to cover your trap. Slows down mice from grabbing your bait but yet has the white to attract a raccoon. _

_Be sure to pick up your cup however...Personally I hate seeing trash._

_Good luck !_

_ps,,,,I too have some duke dp's_


----------



## coyotejon (Feb 4, 2010)

I have some Duke DP's and they work pretty slick. No problem setting them at all, and they will hold a raccoon although I have heard of a couple guys having pull out's with the Duke's. Another good thing about using those white cups is that they also act as a trigger guard. You can just punch the bottom of the cup out and flip it upside down over the trap, that way a curious raccoon won't bump the trigger and fire the trap before his arm is in. Another good thing about DP traps is that you probably won't get any chew outs because the traps catch them so high on the arm they can't get their mouth down around where the wrist is caught. Good choice on the traps!


----------



## big mac (Jan 31, 2012)

Coyotejon whats up with the paper cup what's that do please explain I'm interested in getting a dozen traps myself thank you


----------

